# Where's Philip Becker



## zinger (Aug 9, 2005)

I bought a few SA timeshares through Philip Becker a couple of years ago and wanted to buy some more.  I've tried contacting him a couple of times using the email -  becker.family@sympatico.ca - without any response.  Anyone know if he's still around and involved in SA?


----------



## vincenton (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello,

    I've spoke to him via email about a week ago. Let me check to see if it's the same email you used.

Here's the working email i've got for him.

becker.family@sympatico.ca


Vincent.


----------



## hsintang (Aug 15, 2005)

Just got Philip's e-mail saying he was away for a while....
you probably will hear from him soon.
Hsin


----------

